# Calf-manna Ok for rabbits in small amounts?



## CustomDesign (Jan 9, 2009)

I was reading on the calf-manna label that it is supposed to be good for rabbits also-I was wondering if any HT rabbit breeders use that, and if so does it seem to help with keeping the rabbits in good health? I have french angoras and I give them rabbit grain and timothy grass, but feel they need something more.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I feed my nursing does a Tbls per day. I'm finding that it's also good for my one French buck who came in with eating problems (finicky, and quite thin). Tsp for him and he's perking right up. It's likely that I'll keep my older doe on the 1Tbls per day after she weans the kits...she's staying in excellent condition now, and she's a bit hard to keep weight on.


----------



## CustomDesign (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## Bamboorabbit (Jan 22, 2009)

Calf mana is very rich, great for putting weight on weaned kits. I would be VERY VERY careful feeding it to nursing does and I would feed less than the bag recommends. It will make the doe produce large amounts of milk and if it is not all consumed can lead to mastitis and can cost you the doe. I use to use it but quickly figured out (after losing a couple does) it was just asking for trouble.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

After losing a prize litter due to calf manna, I asked a rabbit research scientist about it. What he told me was that it's okay for short term, but NOT for long term use! If you feed it to a nursing doe, be sure the kits can't get into it. It will ALSO change the composition of the doe's milk (rabbit milk is richer than the milk used in the calf manna). Do NOT use calf manna on the doe BEFORE she kindles, and discontinue its use when weaning.

Pat Lamar


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I only feed it for 3 weeks (not the first week) while kits are on the doe, wean her off the calf manna after the 4th week, wean at 5-6 weeks. Feed it to the kits for 2 weeks after weaning at 1/2 rate. I can see that the fryers are larger....James


----------

